# Giardia



## fazillas (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey,

We have had our 3 and a half month old hav for 3 weeks now and it has been exhausting!!

Ever since we got him, he had been having diarrhea. The breeder said that it could be because of a new environment, stress, etc. A week after we got him, we took him to the vet for his second shot of vaccine and co-incidentally, earlier that morning, he had a few traces of blood in his last drops of poop (I know, tmi). He got his physical and everything was normal and the vet told us what the breeder had - new environment, new food, etc. She gave us probiotics, a dewormer and a couple of tins of medi-cal (gastro). 2 weeks later and the diarrhea continued. Took him to the vet yesterday with his stool and he got diagnosed with Giardia.

He is on Flagyl twice a day for 10 days. Does anyone have any tips on dealing with this? I am really worried from reading what I have (hard to get rid of, adverse effects of flagyl, and so on). Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.
I am so sorry about your troubles. I have no advice to give ( I am new to this myself ), but it seems like you are doing the right things. I am sure that with the meds your puppy is feeling better soon. It must be exhausting to clean up after a puppy with diarrhea. I hope he feels better soon. 
Silvia


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. It is really hard when we have a new puppy and it is sick. It makes us all feel bad and some how responsible...even when it is out of our control. Always with a new puppy no matter how much you love and trust your breeder, you need to go to your vet. This will give you piece of mind and help establish a baseline for the future. You go even when your dog is healthy for that first visit. It looks like you have done the right thing your pup should recover soon. Pictures we love pictures here and names!!!!! Looking forward to puppy pictures soon.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Our pup Butterscotch had Giardia and we gave her Flaygyl and we didn't see any after effects at all. The only problem is it sometimes can take a few doses to get over with. I have heard it is very common with puppys and there is no need to worry. Hope your baby is all well in a few days!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:welcome: Hope your little guy is better soon. I don't have any experience with this but it is something that happens. I'm sure you're ready for sooner instead of later since diarrhea is not fun to deal with. 

Yes, we do love pictures on this forum and we'd love to see your puppy!


----------



## ellasmom (May 6, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know my dog Ella had this as a puppy. It is very common in puppies. She was pooping constantly. The antibiotics finally kicked in (after a few days), and housebreaking was much easier. Hang in there!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I logged off and then had 2nd thoughts puppies with these problems are on here lately. Even though this is not a Havanese wed site 'pien ji shih tzu' has a statement about this and because somehow it is comforting to read things from other sources. I suggest you look at Charlee's. Hope it gives you some comfort.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Milo was a rescue puppy, and he was diagnosed with the same thing when we got him. After a few doses of medicine from the vet, he was just fine. Hope this goes smoothly for you and your puppy!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

MiG had this when I first took him home. It is quite depressing to clean up runny poop every 10 minutes. I promise it will go away eventually. Make sure your are meticulously clean-that really helps. I disinfected the floor of his ex pen area every day for example. Chicken and rice will help the bowels to heal faster (it helped him). Make sure the puppy is drinking enough. No problems since then-his poops are perfect. Hang in there, I know your pain.


----------



## fazillas (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. It makes me feel so much better knowing that it is common and many people experience this with their puppies and have it end with successful results. 

This is our first puppy and we have fallen head over heels! It's like having a human baby...I'm assuming.

It is very hard to clean the mess when he goes. To make things worse, we have carpet so the biceps are getting a constant workout with the multiple scrubbings. 

His name is Simba and I have attached a few pictures below. Hopefully they can be seen


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's adorable-love the nose. Look at him go with the shredding too!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What great pictures. He's got those loving eyes!


----------



## fazillas (Nov 3, 2010)

He is incredibly lucky he has got the looks on his side otherwise he would NEVER get away with some of the things that he does!
It's hilarous how he refuses to make eye contact when I show him the mess that he has made.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweet little pup!!!!LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Simba and Simba's Mom/Dad(?)! What a sweet face. Hope the diarrhea issue is soon a distant memory.  And, you're right, I thought it felt like bringing home a new human infant as well. There were some days at first that were a bit overwhelming, but you soon get into it and I wouldn't trade my boy for anything!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness, he is just so cute. I hope he is feeling better by now.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ohhhh, Simba is a cutie. I love his noise too. Looks like he is quite a busy boy.


----------



## fazillas (Nov 3, 2010)

Mom  My name is Fazilla.

He is a handful!! And has a full time job making a mess. What's with the shredding?? 

Simba pooped once today and it seemed a little bit more formed than usual. I'm still waiting for his second poop of the day.

I have a question. I know that with Giardia, I am supposed to constantly disinfectant the soiled area. He has a particular spot that he likes to go to outside (most of the time) to do his business. It's -40 degrees Celcius here (Canada) so do I still disinfect the area?? I do pick up his poop but I'm just hoping that the parasite cannot live in this freezing temperature so I dont have to spend any more time outside than needed. Apparently Calgary is the second coldest place in world today besides South Pole.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

One of the very smart forum members suggested to turn over a flower pot in the spot where the puppy goes (mark the spot), so you know where it is. Yes, that stuff DOES survive freezing temps! It's evil. Like I said though, don't despair because it will go away and you probably won't have to deal with it again. Just keep your sanity for now.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

My Frannie had a case of Giardia and she was treated. Since I have two other dogs and they could get it I treated my yard. 

I would watch where Frannie would go-cleaned it up immediately then poured straight bleach on the area and covered it with a flower pot (upside down of course) left it covered for 24 hrs-my yard looked crazy for a few day but neither one of my other dogs came down with it.

Good Luck
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Fazilla and Simba! He's adorable and I hope he's doing better today.

I see you've already found out that you should never leave any paper product within reach or it will be shredded


----------



## fazillas (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep, no paper products...or shoes...but esp paper products. 

We live in an apartment right now (moving to a house next week) so right now, his pooping is in the patio, which is really tiny. Not sure how the flower pot idea would work on a place that small but it's definitely something that I will do when we move.

BUT---I have some extremely good news!!!!

He pooped on the carpet today and they were NORMAL!!! I'm so happy, I did a quick dance, called my hubby up to let him know and called my mom to let her know...We have had him for 4 weeks now and this is the first time he pooped normal...they were smooth and firm and perfect!!! So happy


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL. This is so funny. Your puppy is pooping on the carpet and you do a happy dance. 

I am glad he is getting better.
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## fazillas (Nov 3, 2010)

hehe... I wasn't even thinking about that while I was cleaning the area...

Hopefully he will continue to improve from here on. YAY!

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAY for firm poops!!! :amen:


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone themselves been infected with Giardia? (humans)

My Lola came down with it and will be treated today. 

I can't remember all the poop spots outside, so what do I do now? Treat the whole lawn?

HELP!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

West End Girl, This is very common in developing nations of the world. I lived in India and this is one of many things you can get drinking the water. You need to hunt down all poop, make for sure any standing water is dumped, if you have a pond you need to treat the water. You need to also watch Lola and not let her drink or eat anything from your yard. I have not had it but the children would offen get it swimming in the lakes. Poor little Lola and poor you, not fun. Hopefully things will get easier over time.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> West End Girl, This is very common in developing nations of the world. I lived in India and this is one of many things you can get drinking the water. You need to hunt down all poop, make for sure any standing water is dumped, if you have a pond you need to treat the water. You need to also watch Lola and not let her drink or eat anything from your yard. I have not had it but the children would offen get it swimming in the lakes. Poor little Lola and poor you, not fun. Hopefully things will get easier over time.


From what I hear, Giardia is not limited to developing nations, at least not when it comes to dogs and puppies. I am not an expert, but I heard that puppies especially can acquire it from visiting dog parks and such even in America, because older dogs can harbor it but not have any symptoms - i.e., be carriers - and a puppy, whose immune system is not fully developed, can then get sick from it. And then if a puppy is sick with it, it can easily be transmitted to other puppies... -just what I have heard.

I don't know whether or not fazellas lives in a developing nation or not, and I would think that the recommended treatment/prevention for both of them would depend on that. Regardless, in the event of a positive diagnosis of giardia in a dog in a household, I would recommend that everybody human in the household also get tested and treated if necessary, since giardia can infect humans as well...

fazillas, at least you finally got a positive diagnosis, and treatment for your furbaby! I've never had to deal with this but if you trust your vet, I would just follow their recommendations and it should be fine. Giardia is, from what I understand, a pretty common thing with dogs and especially, puppies. As far as I know, it is a relatively common, and treatable, issue with puppies. I am, however, very glad that you took him back to get diagnosed . Unless he seems to have issues with the flagyl, or unless you have reason to distrust your vet, I wouldn't worry about it -he should be fine.

Good luck, and please do let us know when he is feeling better!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

heatherk said:


> From what I hear, Giardia is not limited to developing nations, at least not when it comes to dogs and puppies. I am not an expert, but I heard that puppies especially can acquire it from visiting dog parks and such even in America, because older dogs can harbor it but not have any symptoms - i.e., be carriers - and a puppy, whose immune system is not fully developed, can then get sick from it. And then if a puppy is sick with it, it can easily be transmitted to other puppies... -just what I have heard.
> 
> I don't know whether or not fazellas lives in a developing nation or not, and I would think that the recommended treatment/prevention for both of them would depend on that. Regardless, in the event of a positive diagnosis of giardia in a dog in a household, I would recommend that everybody human in the household also get tested and treated if necessary, since giardia can infect humans as well...
> 
> ...


WOW. I TOTALLY missed that the first post here was posted last year LOL!

Well, West End Girl, I think that everything I said holds true still  Hope that your Lola feels better soon!


----------



## billie (Jun 8, 2011)

I had a litter of 5 puppies with this when they were about 5 wks old. It took almost 6 weeks to have clean puppies so they could go to their new homes. It was a mess but we finally got rid of it. My vet said it comes from drinking dirty water but the puppies only had filtered water and it wasn't dirty. I think they got into some bird poop outside in the back yard. I was trying to potty train and would take them outside a few times a day. Be sure to clean and disinfect everything and always wash your hands after cleaning up after the puppy and also when you hold or pet your puppy. This stuff takes a long time to get rid of.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

West End Girl and Billie, This is only happens in some parts of this country at certain times of the year, the orginal question was from West End Girl about incidents in humans. Birds can carry this but these are usually fledglings even so they need to poop in water. Giardia is a single cell parasite and passed generally thru tainted drinking water or infected feces. In dogs this is not that common here in the US, yes it can happen, thats why I recommended dumping water and cleaning ponds also picking up all feces of any kind on the lawn. Most probably your dog ate infected feces from somewhere. Parasites are so hard to see and in developing nations this is a very common polluter of drinking water. The good news is; it is 100% treatable. Also most dogs (not all) infected in this country are in shelters, where it can be a huge problem.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Heatherk & Laughing Magpie. 

I did some research and the Vet confirmed that to be transmitted to humans, it's really through "fecal-oral" contact. So handwashing is key to preventing it from spreading. 

What can you do? I can't prevent the pup from walking on grass when taking her for a walk. I think that's where she must have picked it up from. 

Anyways, I did a search and rather start a new thread, I just re-vived this older one. Hope that's ok. 

Lola's on "Panacur 10% liquid suspension" for 7 days. Stool will be re-tested after and if need be, another round of anti-bios


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

fazillas said:


> He is incredibly lucky he has got the looks on his side otherwise he would NEVER get away with some of the things that he does!
> It's hilarous how he refuses to make eye contact when I show him the mess that he has made.


Don't draw attention to his mess. Simply clean it up. If he feels you are upset with him ,he will go and hide to eliminate. He's a cutie. LOL ,just realized this is an old thread.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

To further answer the question about humans getting Giardia, about 30 years ago I was working on an archaeological dig in the Four Corners area of New Mexico. On the weekends, we had free time to travel.

I , along with several others, came down with the lovely parasite. I was pretty miserable and was treated with Flagyl. It cleared it up, fortunately without the potential side effects.


----------

